# Pecan flavored creamed honey



## [email protected]

beau1206 said:


> Upon doing research, I found an old post from 2008 in regards to some flavored honey. The one that caught my eye was the pecan flavored honey. If I wanted to do a 10 pound batch, how much pecan meal would I need? Found a site that offers 1 pound of pecan meal for 6.99, so thought I might give it a try.


Pecan can be very popular at Farmers Markets and in stores. Use pecan 'meal' for the flavoring. We used five pounds of meal for every 60 lbs. of honey, and that formula should scale well. Before pouring the meal/honey mixture we put about 10 pieces of pecans in each jar (one pound size). The pieces will rise to the top of the jar and, being coated with honey, will be attractive.

Good luck.


----------



## beau1206

What would be a good price for an 8oz jar? Don't believe a lot of people around me offer creamed honey, let alone flavored.


----------



## Dave S

We use 12 oz. creamed honey containers from Blue Sky for our regular and cinnamon creamed honey, we get $7.00 for them. We're going to try the pecan and figure we need about .50 more to cover the cost of the pecan meal.
Dave


----------



## sc-bee

[email protected] said:


> Pecan can be very popular at Farmers Markets and in stores. Use pecan 'meal' for the flavoring. We used five pounds of meal for every 60 lbs. of honey, and that formula should scale well. Before pouring the meal/honey mixture we put about 10 pieces of pecans in each jar (one pound size). The pieces will rise to the top of the jar and, being coated with honey, will be attractive.
> 
> Good luck.


I am taking this is not creamed honey, since you said the pecans float to the top, correct. And the pecan meal does not create spoliage issues or special storage? And I too am curious to the upgrade cost?

I am sure you have a certified honey house, I think adding meal would put me in a different catergory as far as SC DHEC requirments vs just regualr honey. I asked about adding a chilie to pepper to jars and got all kind of answers from the reg folks.. 

And LLyod have you ever dealt in propolis?


----------



## bob393

[email protected] said:


> Pecan can be very popular at Farmers Markets and in stores. Use pecan 'meal' for the flavoring. We used five pounds of meal for every 60 lbs. of honey, and that formula should scale well. Before pouring the meal/honey mixture we put about 10 pieces of pecans in each jar (one pound size). The pieces will rise to the top of the jar and, being coated with honey, will be attractive.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Lloyd, 

Can I assume that when you say 60 lbs of honey you mean 60 lbs of honey with 6 lbs of starter in it so it will crystallize?

I had such good luck with my first batch of creamed honey that I'm planing to do several flavors for this year, 
Cinnamon and Pecan being the first two.


----------



## Jadeguppy

YUM!


----------



## bob393

Any one. This is on my short list and I want to be sure.

It does seem obvious but I want to be sure.


----------



## John Davis

One thing to keep in mind, as sc-bee referred to indirectly, each state and the federal folks have regulations that must be followed for the sale of food products. Pure honey often has different labeling and packing requirements. If you add flavorings it is no longer pure honey and that changes the requirements, often needing to be packaged in an inspected kitchen and labeled with the ingredients and nutritional information.
Creamed honey, seeded with pure honey, still falls under the pure honey requirements.


----------



## [email protected]

bob393 said:


> Hi Lloyd,
> 
> Can I assume that when you say 60 lbs of honey you mean 60 lbs of honey with 6 lbs of starter in it so it will crystallize?
> 
> I had such good luck with my first batch of creamed honey that I'm planing to do several flavors for this year,
> Cinnamon and Pecan being the first two.


Yes, of course, you always have to add a starter to be certain to get the very fine crystals that make the creamed honey so attractive and tasty. That said, I think the starter can vary from 5%-15% without having an undesirable effect on the final product. 

Good luck,

Lloyd


----------



## sc-bee

[email protected] said:


> Yes, of course, you always have to add a starter to be certain to get the very fine crystals that make the creamed honey so attractive and tasty. That said, I think the starter can vary from 5%-15% without having an undesirable effect on the final product.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Lloyd


Hi Llyod
Above a ways up in the thread you say;
"Pecan can be very popular at Farmers Markets and in stores. Use pecan 'meal' for the flavoring. We used five pounds of meal for every 60 lbs. of honey, and that formula should scale well. Before pouring the meal/honey mixture we put about 10 pieces of pecans in each jar (one pound size). The pieces will rise to the top of the jar and, being coated with honey, will be attractive."

I am thinking these will have to be dried/dehydrated whole pecans and not just fresh raw shelled pecans? As always... thanks for sharing you knowledge....


----------



## [email protected]

sc-bee said:


> Hi Llyod
> Above a ways up in the thread you say;
> "Pecan can be very popular at Farmers Markets and in stores. Use pecan 'meal' for the flavoring. We used five pounds of meal for every 60 lbs. of honey, and that formula should scale well. Before pouring the meal/honey mixture we put about 10 pieces of pecans in each jar (one pound size). The pieces will rise to the top of the jar and, being coated with honey, will be attractive."
> 
> I am thinking these will have to be dried/dehydrated whole pecans and not just fresh raw shelled pecans? As always... thanks for sharing you knowledge....


I think you are correct, but am not sure. We are in New York state and order the pecans from Georgia. We do not specify 'fresh' or 'dried' and use what they ship us. We do keep them refrigerated until use.

Lloyd


----------



## bob393

Thanks for the info. Like I said this is way up on my to do list.

Aside from the obvious plain and cinnamon creamed honeys, what other flavors have you tried. 

I'm also considering a chili or jalapeno infused honey or perhaps creamed honey.


----------



## blugarden

Sounds delightful.


----------

